# MilitaryMachining Pubs



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are a couple of links to the basic manuals used to to each military folk machining basics. These are large pdf downloads broken down by chapter. 


Army machining manual 
http://www.metalworking.com/tutorials/ARMY-TC-9-524/9-524-index.html
Navy Repairman Manual and lots lots more you need to scroll down a bit to find it
http://www.metalworking.com/DropBox/
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's Great Stuff!

The military has a way of making it simple in print.

I'll never forget my first tour of a WW2 Navy cruiser.
Of course I was very interested in seeing the machine shop.
It turned out to be a 6 X 8 foot room containing an engine lathe,
drill press, horizontal sharper and a pedestal grinder.

I was less than impressed until I talked to a retired Machinist Mate
who had actually served on that ship. He was one of the volunteer guides 
working there on the day of our visit. He SHOWED me how they made
splined shafts by broaching the splines on the lathe.
They could broach internal keyways using the drill press.
He said there were a lot of working parts on that ship that had been made
by modifying less necessary parts in times of need by the Machinist Mates
on different deployments. 

Those young men were not machinist's until the military told them they were.
Want to talk about a baptism by fire?
If they failed the costs would be much more than a bruised personal ego.
They became the best of the best.
They were fast and accurate. 
Less than 50% of them came home with 10 fingers, but that was a normal
sign of the times for a machinist in general.

Rick


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a Navy foundry manual off eBay that is excellent. The military is all about getting it done. Not too much theory, just what you need and lots of rules of thumb.

Best,

BW


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 13, 2009)

And another one

Care and use of hand tools


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 13, 2009)

Online Navy training maunals
From Nuclear Fundamentals - Nuclear energy theories, chemistry, physics, etc. Construction - Technical administration, planning, estimating, scheduling, project planning, concrete, masonry, heavy construction, etc.
Navy Construction Manuals | Agregate | Asphalt | Bituminous Distributor Body | Bridges | Bucket, Clamshell | Bulldozers | Compressors | Container Handler | Crusher | Dump Trucks | Earth Movers | Excavators |   

Electronics - Electronics maintenance manuals for Basic repair and fundamentals. Computer parts manuals, electronic component parts manuals, electrical parts manuals, etc.
Air Conditioning | Amplifiers | Antennas and Masts | Audio | Batteries | Computer Equipment | Electrical Engineering (NEETS) (Most Popular) | Electronics Technician | Electrical Equipment | Electronic General Test Equipment | Electronic Meters | etc...

Engineering - Drafting fundamentals and techniques, drafting projections and sketches, wood and light-frame construction, etc.
Navy Engineering | Army Costal Inlets Research Program

Well you get the idea, these are the navy training or what we called Ratings manuals. online or downloadable PDF's
http://www.tpub.com/

Glen


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 16, 2009)

Aerospace metals
Tin


----------

